# Watch this now and listen to all of it.



## grimz (Mar 27, 2012)

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42WtshP9Rm8[/video] WHATCH this now and listen to the whole song and then tell me what you think.


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Mar 28, 2012)

ah deuce i hate him now criticizing hollywood undead 

a little vulgar but ive heard worse i like some of his songs but liked him better in hollywood undead


----------



## grimz (Mar 28, 2012)

Ah come on man you know hes good and this song is dope.

And in this song he even send a good message to all the kids he says i came to get these kids off medicine


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Mar 28, 2012)

i know hes good but i just wish him and HU would get along


----------



## grimz (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeah i do to but those time are gone and you know how it goes in the music buisness anything just to get more fans and to get more publicity.


----------

